# WHV Canada holders: did you need to get Police Checks from other countries?



## ticklechicken (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello. I've submitted the Stage 2 requirements for my WHV application for Canada, and it looks like I'll have to wait a month to get a reply to see what else CIC wants.

In my application I submitted a police check from my country of citizenship, but I've lived for more than 6 months in 3 other countries around the world. I can only find inconclusive snippets of information around the internet about people in the same situation, and I'm hoping to anticipate any more CIC requests in advance.

So, I'd like to ask people with similar travel backgrounds: have you been required to submit Police Checks from everywhere you've lived for more than 6 months? 

Thanks for your help!


----------

